# How difficult to be



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

in a position of an expat who needs to leave but cannot get rid of many household items? 

Can anyone help out...pls.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw your other post saying that you are waiting for an UK spouse visa for your Hong Kong wife. I just wonder whether she has British National (Overseas) status and used her BN(O) passport in her UK spouse visa application.

There are a number of advantages using a British National (Overseas) passport to apply for an UK spouse visa - 

1) She will be treated as a Commonwealth Citizen in the UK and she will be entitle to vote in UK elections.

Who can register to vote? | Registering to vote | Coventry City Council

Being on the electoral roll is good for your wife's credit score in the UK. As an elector, she can seek help from her MP if there is any problems with Home Office applications.

2) As a Commonwealth Citizen, she would be able to apply for British Civil Service jobs.

3) A British National (Overseas) passport holder can 'register' to become a British Citizen using form B(OTA), which is cheaper than naturalisation (£913 vs £1005 in 2015 prices).

https://www.gov.uk/register-british-citizen/british-nationals


----------

